

"Secure Boot" turn out to be "Restricted Boot" - where is the freedom of choice  - amilasampath
http://www.fsf.org/campaigns/secure-boot-vs-restricted-boot

======
camtarn
Missing the "Will" from the start of the headline, and the "?" from the end.
The article is about the Free Software Foundation speculating that Secure Boot
_may_ (intentionally or unintentionally) make it harder to install alternative
operating systems, not reporting that it definitely will.

